# Problem with BFQ2496



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm now on my second 2496. I replaced the first because I thought it was faulty. Now I have the same problem with the new one. When I turn on the bfd it clicks in the bfd but nothing else happens. Sometimes the led for filter 4 blinks and it shows 1.0 in the display. Doesn't matter if the sub or receiver is on, off or connected or anything. Is it something I have missed in the setup of this thing? Something I have to do before turning it on?

Everything else work fine, the sub (SVS PC-Ultra), the receiver (Yamaha RXV-2500).:crying:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, there's a FBQ2496 and a DSP1124 and a DEQ2496.

I'm going to assume you have an FBQ2496 and as such it is primarily a feedback destroyer, just like the DSP1124. It will turn on in that mode, and so you should first go through every filter and turn it "OF" or into "PA" mode. We use it in the parametric equalizer mode (PA).

It's likely simply looking for frequencies to suppress because it's in the "SI" or "AU" mode.

brucek


----------



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry for this. Looks like it was one of the phono-1/4" jack adapters that was faulty.


----------



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

Well... at least it worked for an hour. then it shut down again. If I unplug the power and leave it for a couple of hours it will start again, but shuts down again after a little while. At least this time I got the filters loaded and it sounded good for a couple of minutes.:help:


----------

